# Float fishing spinners



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Anyone ever fish spinners behind a float? Read about this and it intrigues me.


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

I've worked extensively with a water bubble float, using small jigs, shiny ice jigs, and spinners at times -very deadly for trout,panfish, and bass. However I'm just back from a week at the Outer Banks ,NC and found a new (to me) float method that was terrific, and may be even much better than freshwater tactics. This was the "popping Cork" ,a styro bobber with a wire shaft that had noisy ,clanging beads on it, supposedly to create a "shrimp sound" and fish calling vibrations.The best bobber of this type (which literally saved my trip!) was the FP3 (fishngwithpettys.com) which was very loud and called in bluefish,speckled trout, black sea bass, and white perch. I also experimented with this float rig in freshwater to easily trick crappies, bluegill, etc..


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I also use a bubble float to throw smaller jigs/ spinners and flies. Always do well with it.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Actually tried this method today out at Eastlake for a few casts...water had a current to it and when I would bring spoon back to shore I would hold it there in water and it would flutter like...put bobber on and tied a Joe's fly spinner...and it was working...but I didn't commit to it...but will next time out...maybe tip the fly with a single maggot next time...

Don.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

West Coasters use this method a lot actually. Cleardrift makes stinger blades.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Used to do that a lot growing up for white bass in the Mississippi under the lock and dam. Mainly because I could only afford a couple lures and didn’t want to chance loosing one. Always worked well


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Actually tried this method today out at Eastlake for a few casts...water had a current to it and when I would bring spoon back to shore I would hold it there in water and it would flutter like...put bobber on and tied a Joe's fly spinner...and it was working...but I didn't commit to it...but will next time out...maybe tip the fly with a single maggot next time...
> 
> Don.


Yep! Just got to trot that bobber slowly through the seam and let the current do most of the work on the spinner. Key is to make sure your float is traveling down stream slower than the current so the drag makes your spoon/spinner flutter and spin.

I've tried it a couple times but couldn't commit. Pretty cool concept.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I think part of the fun of using a spinner is feeling the hit which you wouldn’t have with this method.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

jiggerjohn said:


> I've worked extensively with a water bubble float, using small jigs, shiny ice jigs, and spinners at times -very deadly for trout,panfish, and bass. However I'm just back from a week at the Outer Banks ,NC and found a new (to me) float method that was terrific, and may be even much better than freshwater tactics. This was the "popping Cork" ,a styro bobber with a wire shaft that had noisy ,clanging beads on it, supposedly to create a "shrimp sound" and fish calling vibrations.The best bobber of this type (which literally saved my trip!) was the FP3 (fishngwithpettys.com) which was very loud and called in bluefish,speckled trout, black sea bass, and white perch. I also experimented with this float rig in freshwater to easily trick crappies, bluegill, etc..


Sounds like a agitator used them for white bass on erie back in the 80s had two jigs in back of the float. Rip it on top and get doubles consistently. Good old days.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

monte39 said:


> Sounds like a agitator used them for white bass on erie back in the 80s had two jigs in back of the float. Rip it on top and get doubles consistently. Good old days.


Used to walk the shores looking for boils and birds. Fish every cast (white bass) w/ that agitator and white flies. yep, that was fun!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lol,,,, I just posted this Youtube vid on another River forum,,,, but it works here just as well.
Same deal, different lures ;>)

The last 2 years, we caught most of our N end, suspended Mosquito crappies, 5'-7' down,,,, we drifted a large 'cork' or Slip bobber, & added a VERY small gold or silver spinner blade or roadrunner type jig,,,,, add a twister & or fathead to that. That spinner blade, with a tad more flash really helped.

Seems like I'm using bobbers & popping 'corks' more each year. 
Getting old & more lazy-errr,,, I guess,,, but its working everywhere.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Doboy said:


> lol,,,, I just posted this Youtube vid on another River forum,,,, but it works here just as well.
> Same deal, different lures ;>)
> The last 2 years, we caught most of our N end, suspended Mosquito crappies, 5'-7' down,,,, we drifted a large 'cork' or Slip bobber, & added a VERY small gold or silver spinner blade or roadrunner type jig,,,,, add a twister & or fathead to that. That spinner blade, with a tad more flash really helped.
> Seems like I'm using bobbers & popping 'corks' more each year.
> Getting old & more lazy-errr,,, I guess,,, but its working everywhere.


Yeah, Jer, OLD!!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

thanks guys. I will try this out and let you know


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

As Doboy points out, the small spinner jig can be deadly with a slip float. This is how I really got into using the water bubble-as a slip float with a tiny propeller jig to dive straight down during pauses -local, hard fished rainbow trout couldn't resist! But recently, with LOTS of murky water from extensive rains, the saltwater style "popping cork" with its proven "calling" noise was particularily efficient for nice crappies. Maybe for next year (or warm days still left-if any!) I'll experiment with teaming up both the jig spinner AND a loud FP3 popping cork !! As the famed scientist ,Tesla, stated "vibration is the key to everything in nature!"


----------

